# Circuito para 28 leds con 12v



## joise86 (Dic 27, 2011)

Hola, diseñe un circuito pero antes de probarlo queria saber si alguien me pudiera decir si esta bien, si va a funcionar o si va a explotar o quemar algo etc, es bastante simple pero igual queria su opinion al respecto.
La idea es conectar 28 focos led (3.2v 0.02a) poniendo 7 filas en paralelo de 4 focos en serie.
Luego, tengo una fuente que da 12 volt ca y tengo que transformarlo a cc asique le puse un puente rectificador con diodos, un condensador y un regular L7812.
Si, ya se que cada fila de led suma 12.8 volt, pero igualmente va a prender, con 3 volt prenden igual.
Basicamente lo que queria saber es si el regulador esta bien conectado y si el capacitor esta bien conectado,  si va al revez y si va a andar bien con esa capacidad (2200uf) y con ese voltaje (25v)


Capacitor 2200uf y 25v

Aqui les dejo el esquema, espero su opinion:








Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 27, 2011)

Hola.

Debes tener presente que los LEDs son diiodos, no son lámparas incandecente o focos. Los LEDs se deben excitar por corriente y no por voltaje.
Los LEDs siempre deben tener una resistencia limitadora de corriente. 
Ese circuito funciona, pero generalmente algunos LEDs brillarán más que otros. Tampoco sabes cuanta corriente pasa por los LEDs

Te sugiero que uses una hilera de tres LEDs en serie más una resistencia limitadora de corriente. 


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## joise86 (Dic 27, 2011)

hola gracias por contestar, si, cuando los compre me dijeron que use hileras de 3 leds con una resistencia de 100 ohm, es mas me compre las resistencias y todo, pero me da fiaca conectarlas, pero si decis que va a ser mejor conectarlas entonces las conectare

En cuanto lo otro, esta bien el sistema? dara los 12 volts en corriente continua? esta todo bien conectado? el capacitor esta bien conectado? 

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 27, 2011)

Hola.

Los diodos y el condensador están bien conectados.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## djwash (Dic 27, 2011)

En esta pagina calculas la resistencia de acuerdo a la tension de alimentacion, numero de leds, y parametros de los mismos.

http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

Recuerda que si tienes 12VCA, en VDC seran 12 * 1.4142 - 1.4= 15.57 VDC, con esa tension te entrarian por cada serie de leds de 4 a 7 dependiendo del color.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 28, 2011)

Hola.

Usa un circuito de corriente constante para alimentar el LED (excitar por corriente)
*No por voltaje*, quiere decir que a un diodo no se le aplica una fuente de voltaje entre sus terminales.
Si te fijas en la ecuación de la corriente de un diodo, te darás cuenta que no es lineal en función al voltaje, cosa que sí ocurre con una resistencia.

Dicho en otras palabras, cuando aplicas un voltaje a una resistencia, por la Ley de Ohm, sabes que corriente pasa por ella. Esto no sucede con un diodo, si le aplicas un voltaje, no tienes una manera de saber cual es la corriente que pasa por el diodo.

Sí, se desea excitar un diodo con voltaje, se debe emplear una resistencia limitadora de corriente.

Rdiodo = (Vcc - Vdiodo) / Idiodo

Rdiodo = resistencia limitadora de corriente
Vcc =  Fuente de alimentación
Vdiodo = voltaje umbral del diodo (0.6V) de  Si.
Idiodo = corriente que pasa por el diodo.

Esto se cumpla para cualquier diodo.

Los LED son diodos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 28, 2011)

Si los leds son de 3,5V a 3V no prenden igual ni parecido, iluminan bastante menos.
Así que quita un led de cada serie y pon una resistencia como te indicaron.


----------



## joise86 (Dic 28, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, eso hare 10 series con 3 leds y una resistencia de 100 ohm.
Por otro lado hoy conecte el circuito pero sin ningun led, es decir, el puente rectificador de diodos, el condensador y el regulador y cuando fui a tomar la tension con el multimetro hubo un problema.
El regulador hizo un ruido raro y empezo a sacar mucho humo, se recotra quemo, cuando lo toque esta re caliente, lo mismo el condensador los dos super calientes, sin embargo los diodos estaban frios, osea normales.

mi duda es la siguiente:
Se quemo porque cometi un error al conectar todo, algun cortocircuito quizas?

O sera que al no haber ninguna resistencia, cuando coloque el multimetro paso mucha corriente, mas de la que soporta el regulador y por eso se quemo?

Cualquier opinion me viene bien
desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## djwash (Dic 28, 2011)

Fijate que no hayas puesto el multimetro para medir A.

Por otro lado, olvide que usas regulador, en ese caso la tension siempre sera 12V y si andas bien con una R de 100ohm, pero si son rojos podes poner 4 led y una R de 68ohm.


----------



## joise86 (Dic 28, 2011)

Arme el siguiente circuito:






y a los pocos segundos, el condensador se super calienta, tengo miedo de que explote
*Es normal que se caliente tanto?*

Asique decidi ponerle una resistencia de 100 ohm de esta manera:






Ahora si, el condensador no calienta y estoy mucho mas tranquilo, pero no se si esa es la mejor solucion, ademas, no creo que aguante los 30 leds esa resistencia es de 1/4 w.

*Alguna sugerencia u opinion?*


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 28, 2011)

Hola.

Una resistencia para cada hilera de LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 28, 2011)

Amigo joise86, si dices que el regulador y el condensador en primera instancia se estropearon de esa manera, la opcion mas probable es que ambos estan conectados con la polaridad invertida. Revisa ese detalle.


----------



## djwash (Dic 28, 2011)

Puede que los diodos tengan fugas, la R esta lejos de ser la solución. Mide la tensión con un multimetto digital a ver que valores da...


----------



## joise86 (Dic 29, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo joise86, si dices que el regulador y el condensador en primera instancia se estropearon de esa manera, la opcion mas probable es que ambos estan conectados con la polaridad invertida. Revisa ese detalle.



por el momento no tengo otro regulador ya que el que tenia se me quemo, asique estoy probando sin regulador.




djwash dijo:


> Puede que los diodos tengan fugas, la R esta lejos de ser la solución. Mide la tensión con un multimetto digital a ver que valores da...



estuve viendo este video en youtube:





Es exactamente lo que hice yo, pero el mio calienta mucho el condensador y no se si es nomral eso.

(fijense que en el video, cuando escribe en el pizarron, lo dibuja mal, sin embargo yo a mi circuito lo conecte bien)


----------



## Scooter (Dic 29, 2011)

El condensador no debe de calentarse.


----------



## joise86 (Dic 29, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> El condensador no debe de calentarse.



Muchas gracias, eso es lo que buscaba, ahora solo me queda medir los diodos para ver si tienen fuga, como me dijo djwash. En todo caso compro 4 diodos nuevos, 1 condesandor, 1 regulador y pruebo todo de nuevo a ver como va la cosa.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 29, 2011)

En el video veo tres diodos y tienen que ser cuatro.
También hay puentes encapsulados en una sola pieza.


----------



## joise86 (Dic 29, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> En el video veo tres diodos y tienen que ser cuatro.
> También hay puentes encapsulados en una sola pieza.



no no, fija bien, en el protobard tiene 4 diodos (tiene 3 en fila y uno mas abajo largo)


----------



## Scooter (Dic 29, 2011)

Lo había visto, pero me parecía una resistencia...


----------



## 245876 (Dic 29, 2011)

pero no necesitaa una resistencia de 330 para proteger a los led´s


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 29, 2011)

Hola.

El en dibujo están mal conecatdos los diodos.



Chao.
elaficioando.


----------



## joise86 (Dic 29, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> El en dibujo están mal conecatdos los diodos.
> elaficioando.



en que dibijo decis? en el del video? si ya se, lo aclare abajo por las dudas para el que lo vea, yo lo tengo bien conectado en mi circuito, gracias.


----------



## miqui123 (Ene 3, 2012)

Mira man viendo tu simulacion de livewire veo que tienes una alimentaciòn de 12 alterna  la rectificas te estàs votando raìz de 2 por 12 voltios màs o menos . A TU SALIDA DE ESE VOLTAJE DC no le tendrias que poner regulador por que estàs limitando ps a parte de eso no expecificas el amperaje de tu trafo me mensajeas y te doy un par de tips . Saludos


----------



## itor34 (May 12, 2013)

hola amigos miren necesito conectar unos 100 LEDs smd el mismo es de 3.1 v @ 20 mA
y es para conectar a una moto la misma tiene una corriente de 12v

que tipo de recistencia smd de utilizar para ello 
desde ya grasias y espero su respueta


----------



## djwash (May 14, 2013)

Puedes usar cualquier resistencia, smd o de cualquier encapsulado, solo debes calcular su valor.

Tambien tenes que tener en cuenta que el voltaje en una moto/auto no es de 12V, es un poco mayor que eso, oscila entre los 13V y 14,8V, lo mas seguro es medir con un tester la tension a determinadas RPM, digamos a 5000 RPM, por ejemplo, es decir medir la tension maxima que tendra el circuito mientras aceleras, ese es el valor de referencia para hacer los calculos y es mejor que le des un margen, hace los calculos para que trabajen a 15mA seria un buen margen...


----------



## itorx (May 14, 2013)

Hola amigo, el oltaje de la moto aumenta junto con las rpm del motor, pero tadas las motos tienen un regulador de oltaje para que no se queme nada,yo no soy experto en electroniaca pero me defiendo, y grasias por responder mi post


----------



## Scooter (May 14, 2013)

Si a los voltios le llamas "corriente" ya se ve que no eres experto, eso es erróneo aunque se use en el lenguaje coloquial.

Busca en el foro, hay mil hilos sobre leds.
Básicamente tienes que poner una resistencia para limitar la corriente, los amperios.

R= (Vbatería-Lled)/Iled


----------



## djwash (May 14, 2013)

itorx dijo:


> Hola amigo, el oltaje de la moto aumenta junto con las rpm del motor, pero tadas las motos tienen un regulador de oltaje para que no se queme nada,yo no soy experto en electroniaca pero me defiendo, y grasias por responder mi post



Y como bien dice Scooter, llamandole corriente a los voltios ya se ve como te defiendes. Por otro lado se ve que o no leiste lo que escribi, o no lo entendiste...

En una moto/auto el voltaje sube con las RPM del motor, este oscila entre los valores que te dije, el valor maximo esta limitado por el regulador de voltaje como bien dices, pero en ningun caso el voltaje es 12V, ni si quiera con el motor apagado, el voltaje de una bateria cargada en buen estado es superior a 12V, unos 2.2V por celda, da unos 13.2V, eso lo deberias saber, y el circuito del vehiculo debe proveer una tension superior para que la bateria se cargue, esto que te explico es algo muy por arriba, pero seguro lo sabes...

Tenes que calcular la resistencia para usando como referencia de voltaje el valor maximo en el vehiculo en cuestion, y dandole un margen ya que no es necesario que el led trabaje a su maxima corriente, o usar un driver de corriente constante que seria lo ideal, pero correctamente disipados los led la resistencia no es una mala opcion...

PD: Tenes dos cuentas en FdE?


----------

